# New Project 1966 Econoline Van Body Drop and 4 link



## 3onthetree

Winter project is in the garage. Gonna 4 link her and body drop.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the floors and wheel wells cut out. I am using a Suzuki Samurai rear end. It is about 9 inches more narrow than factory. I will be able to fit 15x12 wheels without narrowing the frame.


----------



## 3onthetree

Put together the notches for the frame and got one side tacked in. The wheels should be here today. I am gonna wrap the frame with 3/16 a foot in front and back of the notch. Should have most of the frame done this weekend, and start to work on the 4 link. A buddy of mine is coming to visit in a few weeks and he wants to help out with the body drop.


----------



## herrakani

Suzuki Samurai? Will it last?


----------



## 3onthetree

Gotta be at least as strong as the OG Econoline rear.


----------



## lgh1157

Stoked on this build.

Keep us updated

For a lil inspiration , . . . .Here is my friends Cobys van :


----------



## 3onthetree

Oh yeah. If you know Econolines, you know that van. Got some more done. Will post some pics later tonite.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the rest of the notches tacked in. Got the rear end set in place with the wheels on. Still 4 inches of body drop to go! Just about tuckin the whole wheel. Today we start on the 4 link.


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Damn! Kool as fuck. Wheels are silly huge, in a good way are ya plannin on huge motor?
And whats the deal with the wood on the side?


----------



## 3onthetree

dogbonekustoms said:


> Damn! Kool as fuck. Wheels are silly huge, in a good way are ya plannin on huge motor?
> And whats the deal with the wood on the side?


Thanks a lot. I am going to stick with the 6 banger with the 3onthetree. Just going for the So Cal surfer hot rod look. Also making it a woody. Thinking a vintage long board on the roofs will finish it off.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> Thanks a lot. I am going to stick with the 6 banger with the 3onthetree. Just going for the So Cal surfer hot rod look. Also making it a woody. Thinking a vintage long board on the roofs will finish it off.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

3onthetree said:


> Thanks a lot. I am going to stick with the 6 banger with the 3onthetree. Just going for the So Cal surfer hot rod look. Also making it a woody. Thinking a vintage long board on the roofs will finish it off.


Im hella intrested in seeing this done. I6 rules..split manifold?
Anyway, Bad ass plan :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Started working on the crossmember for the front mounts on the 4 link. The driveshaft will also go into the notch. Gonna wrap the frame with 3/16 where she goes. Why so big...had the metal in the garage...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Cool project.


----------



## REV. chuck

cant wait to see how you do the front. i couldnt figure out a safe driveable way to do it when i had mine.


----------



## FLA813DOVER

ttt


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> cant wait to see how you do the front. i couldnt figure out a safe driveable way to do it when i had mine.


Laid under the van for about an hour yesterday, and here is what I was thinking. Im gonna do a 3 or 4 link up front depending on the space. A bar across the front where the original leaf springs were. Use the oringinal style straight axle, only dropped 4 inches and narrowed 3/4 of an inch to help with steering clearance. The only other thing after that is steering, and hard to say what I will do with that until the van is sitting on the ground. I may just have to make a spacer for the steering arm on the driver side.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the front crossmember tacked in the van. Ran out of welding gas and wire. Bedtime. Pick up some steel for the trailing arms later today.


----------



## REV. chuck

i considered clipping the front of an s10 frame to mine. even had the frame just never did it.


----------



## REV. chuck

i love these vans btw.


----------



## 3onthetree

What were you gonna do about the steering? Had you gotten that far yet? I guess anything is doable right?



REV. chuck said:


> i considered clipping the front of an s10 frame to mine. even had the frame just never did it.


----------



## 3onthetree

I was not looking for this when I found it, just had to have it when I saw it. Remember my buddy had one when we were kids, we drove it everywhere. After driving this one, I cant believe we took it on the road trips we did...it sure feels goofy on the highway sitting over the front wheels, and only about 16 guage worth of steel between you and whatever you might hit...



REV. chuck said:


> i love these vans btw.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started working on the trailing arms today. I am going to put the bags over the trailing arm instead of over the axle to save some room. Got one side done and semi mocked up under the van to get an idea of clearance.


----------



## baggedout81

You'll actually get a BETTER ride out of the van buy putting the BOB aka bag on bar


----------



## blazinthru

BOB better ride


----------



## 3onthetree

baggedout81 said:


> You'll actually get a BETTER ride out of the van buy putting the BOB aka bag on bar


Does it have something to do with geometry or just because you can put a little more air in the bags?


----------



## baggedout81

3onthetree said:


> Does it have something to do with geometry or just because you can put a little more air in the bags?


There was a write up in mini truckin while back bout this.The design of that kinda air bag (double donut some call) was intended to be for a leverage set up.Just like how a a-arm configuration is.

An the sleeve bag is more than likelly used in a "over axle" application.Like semis,town cars etc

So yeah geometry an load capabilities depending on the situation


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> What were you gonna do about the steering? Had you gotten that far yet? I guess anything is doable right?


never got that far if i remember right i was going to modify the linkage and use the stock gear box. i was going to use a 4x4 blazer for the torsion bar's i clipped the lower a arms and all.


----------



## REV. chuck

just so you can see what im talking about


----------



## 3onthetree

I just read thru a thread on a Vintage Van site where a guy put a Mustang II IFS under his van, rack and pinion steering. He used a steering box from a VW Vanagon, crazy looking, basically comes in from the top and out the side. Very cool build and doable. Has me thinking about it.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I just read thru a thread on a Vintage Van site where a guy put a Mustang II IFS under his van, rack and pinion steering. He used a steering box from a VW Vanagon, crazy looking, basically comes in from the top and out the side. Very cool build and doable. Has me thinking about it.


i considered an mII swap as well seemed like alot of work though. anything under these vans is though. 


how much when you finish it


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> i considered an mII swap as well seemed like alot of work though. anything under these vans is though.
> 
> 
> how much when you finish it


Haha, you never know. The older I get, I like to build em more than I like to drive em...and anything you put under the front of these vans is an improvement...


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Haha, you never know. The older I get, I like to build em more than I like to drive em...and anything you put under the front of these vans is an improvement...


let me know i got some money coming might be able to squeeze this in. you got plenty of time to finish it up though


----------



## 3onthetree

Takin a break from the van for a few days. My wife wants from nights stands for the kids. Had 2 chrome smoothies left over from the van project, and an extra steering wheel. Used a lens froma 1959 Cadillac that will serve as his night light. He will be able to turn in on using the gear shifter somehow, I have not figured that part out yet. Just need another steering wheel for the other side, and 2 circular plexi glass tops. I used 1 1/4 conduit so I could run some lamp wire up to the light safely. And when the kid does not want them anymore, they will look great next to my Cadillac couch.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I'm in for this one. Now that's LOW!:h5:


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> just so you can see what im talking about


I can see the van in the background...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Don't wanna get too far off topic, but, pics of caddy couch?


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I can see the van in the background...


yeah you see the big ass hole someone gouged in the front. wasnt there the first time i owned it


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> yeah you see the big ass hole someone gouged in the front. wasnt there the first time i owned it


Why would someone cut a hole like that in her? Odd spot...


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Why would someone cut a hole like that in her? Odd spot...


it was crashed in that spot when i owned it originally i guess that was their fix... i did a terrible job putting that piece back in im no body man thats for sure


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the tires mounted and under the van. They are just about an inch too wide. They fit under so I do some of the suspension work, but they will not work to drive it. I will have to get rear wheels with another inch of back spacing. Bummer.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the bushings and the parts that I need to finish up the bottom 4 link bars.


----------



## 3onthetree

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Don't wanna get too far off topic, but, pics of caddy couch?



























These are the only pics I could find on my computer. I will snap some of the finished couch later when I get home. I cut out the center of the trunk for the center console. Tail lights work off a switch on the console.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 559691
> 
> 
> View attachment 559692
> 
> 
> View attachment 559693
> 
> 
> These are the only pics I could find on my computer. I will snap some of the finished couch later when I get home. I cut out the center of the trunk for the center console. Tail lights work off a switch on the console.


That would be my smoke out couch :420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bad ass^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> That would be my smoke out couch :420:


----------



## herrakani

I like the tyres )))


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

i love that couch, with the bumper mounted? so is there section of frame under there or just bar with it bolted on.


----------



## 3onthetree

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> i love that couch, with the bumper mounted? so is there section of frame under there or just bar with it bolted on.


I came across a 1964 Cadillac 4 door that was totally rusted out in the front. Must have stuck outside of a barn just in the front. Cut the ass off frame and all.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

thats what I hoped youd say, why do all the extra work when its there and done for you.


----------



## 3onthetree

Both lower arms built, started to work on the front mount for the lower bars.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the bottom brackets built for the trailing arms.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the axle in place and the upper brackets built for the axle.


----------



## herrakani

I like your progress so far. You'll be rolling the streets in no time.


----------



## 3onthetree

Spent the day gettin ready for the storm. Top priority...makin sure I can get some sort of power to the garage if we lose power for a few days.


----------



## herrakani

Hope you're ok!


----------



## 3onthetree

herrakani said:


> Hope you're ok!


Good to go here. Crazy in NJ and in the city, but we are upstate a bit.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3onthetree said:


> Good to go here. Crazy in NJ and in the city, but we are upstate a bit.


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


:420:


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Good to go here. Crazy in NJ and in the city, but we are upstate a bit.


so more updates then..


----------



## 3onthetree

I'm back at it today. Between the storm and Halloween, had to take a couple of days off. Air bag brackets and front mounts are on the list. Wont be able to do bag on bar for this one, not enough room, will have to go behind the axle.


----------



## REV. chuck

?..


----------



## 3onthetree

Sittin in Albany airport right now. 1 hour from being home. Had to go to work for a few weeks. Back at it in the next few days. The new wheels should be waiting for me.


----------



## REV. chuck

ive been waiting for an update


----------



## 3onthetree

Man I am sure thinking of going with the Mustang II clip. Looks like I would have to narrow the frame a bit, but i can see how it would work nicely. I will finish the back first, air ride and wheels and tires bolted on before I tackle that, but I'm close to ordering a crossmember from Helix.


----------



## 3onthetree

I'm thinking it will be just as much work to get the steering and air ride to work with the straight axle, I can clip it. Easy air ride on the IFS. With manual rack and pinion, steering will be easier to figure out.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I'm thinking it will be just as much work to get the steering and air ride to work with the straight axle, I can clip it. Easy air ride on the IFS. With manual rack and pinion, steering will be easier to figure out.


it will be more reliable and ride better with the ifs suspension. safer too


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> it will be more reliable and ride better with the ifs suspension. safer too


Why were you going to put the Blazer clip in yours? Did it line up better? Looks like I am going to have to narrow the frame a few inches to get the Mustang II clip to fit, but it will narrow the track width by about 2 1/2 inches which will get the wheels to sit perfectly in the wells.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Why were you going to put the Blazer clip in yours? Did it line up better? Looks like I am going to have to narrow the frame a few inches to get the Mustang II clip to fit, but it will narrow the track width by about 2 1/2 inches which will get the wheels to sit perfectly in the wells.


from what rought measurements i took it looked like i could pretty well just sub frame it a few bushings and done deal. i went 4x4 because i wanted the torsion bar option i was also just looking to do a static drop


----------



## 3onthetree

Not much to take pictures of today. Welded until I ran out of gas, grinded until I didn't want to do that anymore. I did get my new wheels so I dropped them off to get the tires mounted, and I dropped the rear end off to be sand blasted.


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> from what rought measurements i took it looked like i could pretty well just sub frame it a few bushings and done deal. i went 4x4 because i wanted the torsion bar option i was also just looking to do a static drop


I think I am going to stick with the MII front end. I have some of the parts already, I think I can make the steering work much easier.


----------



## impala_631

Those are badass laidout


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I think I am going to stick with the MII front end. I have some of the parts already, I think I can make the steering work much easier.


alot more adjustment for sure. 

what are your ideas for steering?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

The MII swap has been done a few times. Vango has MII, the new Pacifica also has it, and i can think of another 2 build were they did it too.
They all lay but the Pacifica, but i think that was wanted.

Winfield's Pacifica. rear is new-er T-bird, front MII but no pics yet.
























Vango b4 and after
















This is from a guy on the hamb. Another body dropped econo. All i can find on my folders right now. Rather neat.
































This one is the Oliver Bros shop truck. Not my style but sems well engineered underneath

























and here is an incredibly sweet build. body dropped Dodge A 100:
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=684598


----------



## 3onthetree

After tons of welding and grinding, getting close on the rear frame.


----------



## 3onthetree

I have see most of those vans, not too many out there on bags or ifs front clip, but these guys go crazy, full frame, custom work. I am a garage guy. Trying to just clip the thing without a full frame build. They are very nice vans and those guys do great work.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the air bag brackets built for the rear end while I was waiting for it to come back from the sanblasters.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the top plates ready for the bridge in the back.


----------



## 3onthetree

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 569551
> 
> 
> View attachment 569552
> 
> 
> View attachment 569553
> 
> 
> View attachment 569555
> 
> 
> Got the top plates ready for the bridge in the back.


I I know, I know, you can buy these top plates for a few bucks, but mine are 1/4 inch, and I did it want the Rev thinking I was slacking....


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the new wheels, powder coated white and the right backspacing....


----------



## REV. chuck

if you go the gear box route for the linkage use a fnr gearbox of a roketa gk13 buggy would probably be perfect and all youd have to do is fab the splined ends for the shafts.

can typically be found cheap too


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> if you go the gear box route for the linkage use a fnr gearbox of a roketa gk13 buggy would probably be perfect and all youd have to do is fab the splined ends for the shafts.
> 
> can typically be found cheap too


I'm going to use a steering box out of an early 80s Volkswagen or an Izusu van. They both have a steering shaft that comes in the top and basically out the back. So you can use it to go to the rack and pinion.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Im a back yard buildr myself, just wanted to show you some steerin pics and took the chance to post it all 
You do good work anyway, im sure you'll have no problem doin either just a clip or a full frame.


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> if you go the gear box route for the linkage use a fnr gearbox of a roketa gk13 buggy would probably be perfect and all youd have to do is fab the splined ends for the shafts.
> 
> can typically be found cheap too


I did a search for the box, but all I could find was a rack and pinion with a steering linkage...is there a box that goes with these karts or buggys?


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> if you go the gear box route for the linkage use a fnr gearbox of a roketa gk13 buggy would probably be perfect and all youd have to do is fab the splined ends for the shafts.
> 
> can typically be found cheap too


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENUINE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27c3731db1&vxp=mtr


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENUINE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27c3731db1&vxp=mtr


shit that will work.


----------



## 3onthetree

Back to bag on bar set up. Hated the over axle bags.


----------



## 3onthetree

All brackets tacked into place.


----------



## 3onthetree




----------



## 3onthetree

First test of air ride from the inside.


----------



## 3onthetree

From the outside.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> From the outside.


finish the front and sell it to me


----------



## herrakani

I just love the tyre/wheel combo haha!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Doin progress man. Great choice on the bag on bar. It will ride a lot better and give more travel too.
Just one thing, are you sure on that single bracket for the uppers? I suppose it MIGHT bend. Maybe not thou, just wondering.
BTW, just seen youre on the hamb too, no wonder you've seen those pics already


----------



## 3onthetree

dogbonekustoms said:


> Doin progress man. Great choice on the bag on bar. It will ride a lot better and give more travel too.
> Just one thing, are you sure on that single bracket for the uppers? I suppose it MIGHT bend. Maybe not thou, just wondering.
> BTW, just seen youre on the hamb too, no wonder you've seen those pics already


Thanks man somebody else mentioned that on the hamb as well. I just couldn't wait to test out the airbags because I wanted to make sure that the brackets would clear the upper 4 links bars. Now I'll build a nice bracket for those upper bars with a good angle to hold them strong.


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> finish the front and sell it to me


Just ordered the Mustang II crossmember and hats.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Sounds like a solid plan. 
I did countless temp shit that lasted way longer than a test run lol.


----------



## 3onthetree

Front 4 link mounts.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

Nice work bro, van is coming out sick !!!


----------



## Envious cc

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Had to go to work for a few weeks, but I will be back at it when I get home Monday morning. Mustang II crossmember is sitting there waiting for me. Little bit left on the 4 link, then out with the drivetrain so I can start on the IFS.


----------



## 764dr

damn this van is the shit wish i could find one and build...chris


----------



## 3onthetree

Found out the Ring and pinion was bad on the first rear end. Drove down to Jersey picked up a new one. Cut all the old brackets off and welded the new ones on. Got the rear end back in and put the van on the ground. She is looking pretty dumped in the back.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

damn bro, i'd be rather pissed if it happens to me  Good on you for keepin it kool :thumbsup:
Looks good layed out anyway, huge grin kinda good 
Dunno if you said already, but are you plannin on skinny whites or black wall tires??


----------



## 3onthetree

I would like to run skinny whites, but not available in the big tire in the back. I have looked at some of the tire paint, but I don't want it to look like crap. The rear tires are a dot drag tire, and the sidewall is soft, I think the paint might not last. 

As far as the rear end, what are you gonna do. Nothing ever works out right the first time when building anything custom. Nothing money and time can't fix.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Right attitude.
I agree, wouldnt risk frekkin the tires, it would be a pita to clean off the paint if it doesnt work.
Just run'em up front. Dont see a problem with it since theyre goin to be very diffrent tires anyway.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got started on the IFS today. It was a beautiful day in New York so we rolled the van outside and pulled the motor out. Got her back in the garage in her space and ready to get started tomorrow with a little bit of cutting. I got a buddy helping me out and it's going to go much faster.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the air tank installed today


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the floor cut out for the front ifs, old front axle is out, and all the brackets are cut off the of the frame. The crossmember is not here yet, and with the holidays, might be a few more days. I might start the body drop while I wait.


----------



## 3onthetree

Decided to get started not he body drop while I wait for some parts to get here for the IFS. First welded some crossbraces to help hold the body together. I used some angle iron across the floor in the front and the back welded 4 inches above the floor so when I drop the body it will land on the angle iron.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started cutting around the edge of the body and clearing out the firewall to get ready to cut.


----------



## 3onthetree

Firewall cut.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the body dropped down to where it will sit. Here is what the gaps on the side look like before I fill them.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is where the rear wheel sits with the body drop.


----------



## 3onthetree

Some shots of the rear wheel wells.


----------



## goinlow

Insane bro !


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Not low enuff....get a shovel! lol


----------



## 3onthetree

Merry Chirstmas Guys, and yes I am heading into the garage to spend a few hours with my van. :yes:


----------



## 3onthetree

Got some welding done on the floor today.


----------



## 3onthetree

And started to work on the front body mounts.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started working on the sheetmetal today in the rear. First a half box over the front 4 link mounts.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then cut out some pieces for the tubs. I got an old roller from the 1890's that is one hell of a workout to roll the tubs. Still need final fitting.


----------



## FLA813DOVER

ttt


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the front wheel wells cut out to expose the frame where we have to narrow it for the IFS.


----------



## 3onthetree

Finished up welding the rear body by the doors and ground do wall the welds between each rib.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the original frame cut our where it needs to be narrowed and dropped to get the Mustang II IFS to fit properly. Then tacked the crossmember to what will be the new frame section.


----------



## 3onthetree

Put the new piece up under the van where it needs to sit. I cut out some brackets from 1/4 inch steel to bring the new frame section where I need it. Tacked all that in the OG frame. Now I will need to box the frame a few feet in front and behind these drop brackets, and gusset the sides of the brackets to the new steel around the old frame.


----------



## 764dr

looking good but have a question in the one pic from the rear of the van showing the 4link and bags it looks like ur bags are rubbin on the top links? just my 2cents


----------



## 3onthetree

764dr said:


> looking good but have a question in the one pic from the rear of the van showing the 4link and bags it looks like ur bags are rubbin on the top links? just my 2cents


There may have been one during mock up, I did move the upper brackets in just a bit on the axle to help clear the bags. They clear now, but I am going to go with the Slam Specialties when it hits the road, and they will be a much tighter fit and give me plenty of lift. These bags are a bit big for me but has worked fine for mock up and build.


----------



## 3onthetree

Should have finished the van before I got the next project....


----------



## Davidpaul12

Can't hang on to see how you do the top side. i could not determine a safe driveable way to do it when i had my own. . . . . . . .


----------



## 3onthetree

Top side of what?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

:thumbsup:
I wish i was half as fast as you are.....new project is kool too.


----------



## 3onthetree

dogbonekustoms said:


> :thumbsup:
> I wish i was half as fast as you are.....new project is kool too.


Thanks brother. I enjoy it and I am very lucky to have some time to work on her. 

Not gonna go crazy on the 60 pick up (yeah right).....gonna finish the van....


----------



## 3onthetree

Well, I know it has been a while since I had an update, but here is what I have going on with the Econoline. Got the crossmember in and a arms on. Bags are sitting in there mocked up.


----------



## 3onthetree

Did some more work on the rear tubs and fillers for the body drop.


----------



## 3onthetree

Worked on the box to cover the 4 link and a little more work on the tubs.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the sheet metal done in the back, now working on laying out the air ride. Gonna use stainless 3/8, but just using some brass for mock up.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got most of the stainless, now just waiting for one more union, and elbow....


----------



## 3onthetree

We built little towers over the a arms where we had to narrow and lower the frame for extra strength.


----------



## 3onthetree

Now it is time to tackle the steering, a big challenge. I am gonna use a manual rack, flipped upside down, and a steering box of an old Isuzu pick up, that has a slightly angled input, out to a slightly sideways output. I cut apart the steering column, and cut the rod off. Now I will weld on a rag joint, and build steering linkage with a few Borgesen joints.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is how she sits with about 4 inches of lift in the rear, and about 6 inches in the front.


----------



## REV. chuck

pics dont work


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> pics dont work


Rev...where you been my man...

Are they not working on any of the pages....they are showing up on my computer...


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Rev...where you been my man...
> 
> Are they not working on any of the pages....they are showing up on my computer...


they work now.


----------



## 3onthetree

Cut out a bit more of the floor, and changed the angle of the floor mounts after the body drop.


----------



## goinlow

awesome work bro !


----------



## Nicotine

unique project. i dig it.


----------



## 3onthetree

Big day yesterday. Finally got the van on the ground. Here are some shots when she is lifted.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here she is slammed.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is a quick video of her going up. She is only on shop air, so it is very slow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72NDqtQheb0


----------



## yuma64

The Econoline looks BADASS!!!


----------



## Nicotine

Fucking awesome. Love it.


----------



## npazzin

man lots of nice fab work, an I dig these lil vans, but if I were to build one I don't think I would fit in a body dropped one! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

i gotta have that! 


i prefer the stock tail light tho, just personal preference those look good just like the round ones better


----------



## senossc

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

I just love those Caddy tail lights...in everything....



REV. chuck said:


> i gotta have that!
> 
> 
> i prefer the stock tail light tho, just personal preference those look good just like the round ones better


----------



## 3onthetree

She goes much faster hooked up to the switches and tank.


----------



## homebrew

That's Nutty! Great work!


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I just love those Caddy tail lights...in everything....


theyr cool i just like the stockers on these vans for some reason. 


id like to have those on my motorcycle though


----------



## 3onthetree

Stockies are cool. I like the vintage look. Im going to sink them in a few inches (I hate the word "French"), I think that will keep them from sticking out like a sore thumb.



REV. chuck said:


> theyr cool i just like the stockers on these vans for some reason.
> 
> 
> id like to have those on my motorcycle though


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Stockies are cool. I like the vintage look. Im going to sink them in a few inches (I hate the word "French"), I think that will keep them from sticking out like a sore thumb.


your gonna FRENCH them in huh?



what year are those id like to grab a pair for the bike maybe


----------



## 3onthetree

Yah....FRENCH....

They are off a 1959 Cadillac.



REV. chuck said:


> your gonna FRENCH them in huh?
> 
> 
> 
> what year are those id like to grab a pair for the bike maybe


----------



## 3onthetree

We should change it to AMERICAN them in....



REV. chuck said:


> your gonna FRENCH them in huh?
> 
> 
> 
> what year are those id like to grab a pair for the bike maybe


----------



## lgh1157

Nice work man :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Yah....FRENCH....
> 
> They are off a 1959 Cadillac.


if you have them off anytime soon can you measure the diameter for me


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> if you have them off anytime soon can you measure the diameter for me


Yeah for sure. I'm traveling right now, but will be home in the morning. I'll measure the diameter and get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Yeah for sure. I'm traveling right now, but will be home in the morning. I'll measure the diameter and get it to you tomorrow.


sweet


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the front tubs welded in.


----------



## 3onthetree

Now we have to channel the doors so the tub will fit inside the bottom of the door when it is closed.


----------



## 3onthetree

Filler panels for the sides of the front tubs.


----------



## 3onthetree

Finish welding on the tubs.


----------



## REV. chuck

will this be ready for pick up in november?


----------



## 3onthetree

I hope sooner that that. $$$$$



REV. chuck said:


> will this be ready for pick up in november?


----------



## 3onthetree

2 7/16 OD

That is just the lens only. In the Econoline it's a mixture of 59 Caddy bezel and a 50 Pontiac bezel that fit right in. 

It is 3 inch in diameter with the slotted chrome bezel around the plastic. 






REV. chuck said:


> sweet


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> 2 7/16 OD
> 
> That is just the lens only. In the Econoline it's a mixture of 59 Caddy bezel and a 50 Pontiac bezel that fit right in.
> 
> It is 3 inch in diameter with the slotted chrome bezel around the plastic.


chrome and all whered u find the pontiac bezel


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> chrome and all whered u find the pontiac bezel


Both on EBay. Both are repops. 50 Pontiac for the outside ring, 59 caddy for the bullet.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started working on mock up for the cockpit.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the compressors mounted and wired up last night. Mocked up the plumbing so I can order stainless like the valves.


----------



## 3onthetree

Filler for the door panel.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the motor for the van today. 1993 Mustang GT 5.0 motor.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Got the motor for the van today. 1993 Mustang GT 5.0 motor.
> 
> View attachment 669539
> 
> 
> View attachment 669540



boooooooooooooooo


----------



## 3onthetree

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



REV. chuck said:


> boooooooooooooooo


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


id consider a mazda 4 cylinder with a 5 speed 

economical maybe not as cool as a small block but drivable


----------



## 3onthetree

I would have to "booooooooooooooo" you if you told me you were gonna put a Mazda engine with a 5 speed in this van. The last thing on my mind when I started building this van was "economical". If that was the case I would have bought a Mazda to drive instead...could have saved a bunch of money.





REV. chuck said:


> id consider a mazda 4 cylinder with a 5 speed
> 
> economical maybe not as cool as a small block but drivable


----------



## 66slabside

Definitely going to have the WOW factor with that motor, which I'm sure you're going for more than the gas saving factor. Have to agree, you're going to get way more attention with that Mustang engine than a little 4 banger. Awesome work so far, every time I get nervous to cut something on my car I look at threads like this and tell myself, "No problem, you can do it!"


----------



## 3onthetree

And what it not drivable about a fuel injected 302 with an automatic overdrive tranny?



REV. chuck said:


> id consider a mazda 4 cylinder with a 5 speed
> 
> economical maybe not as cool as a small block but drivable


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> And what it not drivable about a fuel injected 302 with an automatic overdrive tranny?



the same thing that made mine undriveable with small block running gear. i wish i had it to do all over again i would have stuck a straight 6 or a 4 with a 5 speed behind it.  

the small blocks cool well if it werent ford anyway. but not necessary youll get just as many looks with a trick out mazda 4 banger in there as you will that small block. reason i said mazda is still ford based and alot of chrome parts out there for a b2200 engine. 


i didnt just pull the mazda engine out of my ass


----------



## 3onthetree

Maybe I am just too old...I would take a 4-6 banger out and replace with a small block in just about anything. I know Hot Rodder and Lowriders have a much more open mind now adays, but I just cant get into putting a Japanese engine in my American Hot Rod.



REV. chuck said:


> the same thing that made mine undriveable with small block running gear. i wish i had it to do all over again i would have stuck a straight 6 or a 4 with a 5 speed behind it.
> 
> the small blocks cool well if it werent ford anyway. but not necessary youll get just as many looks with a trick out mazda 4 banger in there as you will that small block. reason i said mazda is still ford based and alot of chrome parts out there for a b2200 engine.
> 
> 
> i didnt just pull the mazda engine out of my ass


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Maybe I am just too old...I would take a 4-6 banger out and replace with a small block in just about anything. I know Hot Rodder and Lowriders have a much more open mind now adays, but I just cant get into putting a Japanese engine in my American Hot Rod.


theyr all foreign now though. 


did you change the 8 inch rear end?


----------



## 3onthetree

Thats for sure. I did not change the 8 inch yet, although I am sure I will be doing that soon, that small block could tear it up.





REV. chuck said:


> theyr all foreign now though.
> 
> 
> did you change the 8 inch rear end?


----------



## 3onthetree

Started grafting a dash from a 1956 Ford F100 in the Econoline. Gonna have to stretch it about 8 inches to fit.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Thats for sure. I did not change the 8 inch yet, although I am sure I will be doing that soon, that small block could tear it up.


no could will, a small block will grenade that rear end go ahead ask me how i know


----------



## 3onthetree

I think I know how you know....



REV. chuck said:


> no could will, a small block will grenade that rear end go ahead ask me how i know


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I think I know how you know....


its all fun and games doing smokey burnouts till the rear end blows apart


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> its all fun and games doing smokey burnouts till the rear end blows apart


----------



## npazzin

easy fix, just throw on some treces an 520's!


----------



## 3onthetree

Working on getting a 1956 F100 Dash installed.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Working on getting a 1956 F100 Dash installed.
> 
> View attachment 672371
> 
> 
> View attachment 672372
> 
> 
> View attachment 672373



i dunno bout you but i see air conditioning in that bottom picture LOL


----------



## 3onthetree

You mean the holes in the front? Well, that is the only AC I will have as soon as I convert the AC pump to a compressor.





REV. chuck said:


> i dunno bout you but i see air conditioning in that bottom picture LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> You mean the holes in the front? Well, that is the only AC I will have as soon as I convert the AC pump to a compressor.


i was thinking a baffle setup with a flap you can shut in the winter basically a scoop inside so the holes arent straight through to the cab section. with a lid/flap either manual operation or on an actuator of some sort.


----------



## KingsWood

I havent been in air forum in a long time. Just checked your whole build. Bad ass van!


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks alot, I am very fortunate to have the time to build it. 



KingsWood said:


> I havent been in air forum in a long time. Just checked your whole build. Bad ass van!


----------



## 3onthetree

Working on widening the headlight buckets and trim about 5 inches. I think this is a subtle change that not many people will notice.


----------



## 3onthetree

Just need to do the finish work and polish.


----------



## REV. chuck

so whats the price tag on this done?


----------



## 3onthetree

I think it is hard to say until I get a motor and tranny in it. That is happening as we speak. If you are truly interested, I could try to come up with a number. It will not be a give away, but Im not looking to get rich. Just love building Hot Rods.



REV. chuck said:


> so whats the price tag on this done?


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I think it is hard to say until I get a motor and tranny in it. That is happening as we speak. If you are truly interested, I could try to come up with a number. It will not be a give away, but Im not looking to get rich. Just love building Hot Rods.


im seriously interested DELIVERED, but im not rich by far and youd have plenty of time to finish it.


----------



## 3onthetree

Cool.



REV. chuck said:


> im seriously interested DELIVERED, but im not rich by far and youd have plenty of time to finish it.


----------



## homebrew

Looking Great!

Did you install shocks in the rear? I'm having a hell of a time tracking down the "perfect" shocks for my application.


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks for the nice words. I did not put shocks yet, but I have alot of room back there, so I think that will be easy....



homebrew said:


> Looking Great!
> 
> Did you install shocks in the rear? I'm having a hell of a time tracking down the "perfect" shocks for my application.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the motor and tranny sitting in her spot today. Working on cross members.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is a side by side shot of how much the headlights were widened.


----------



## 66slabside

I love your updates. Bad ass ride. Any reason for the widening of trim other than just because you can?


----------



## 3onthetree

Well, I was sitting the in the garage one afternoon :420:, and it hit me....so yep, just because I thought it would be a subtle custom upgrade that not many people would notice....



66slabside said:


> I love your updates. Bad ass ride. Any reason for the widening of trim other than just because you can?


----------



## 3onthetree

Look what followed me home last week. She got punched pretty hard in the nose, but I have a front corner off another van that I am gonna cut out and replace it. My wife says I am a hoarder, but I knew someday I would use the 14 inch Cragar spokes with spinner caps!


----------



## 3onthetree

My buddy is working on the new Max and Myles tshirts for this year. A little more tweaking, and off to the printer.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the steering column mocked up. Starting to look like a car with a steering wheel and motor sitting in it.


----------



## 66slabside

Looking good. Any word on the Caddy?


----------



## 3onthetree

If you have ever had a car painted, you know how it goes....2 months turns into 4 months, and then that turns into 6 months, and now it has been 7 months. It is hard to rush the artists....



66slabside said:


> Looking good. Any word on the Caddy?


----------



## 66slabside

never had one done cause i just like to drive and not worry about messing it up but this is what I keep hearing.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the steering hooked up. Used the factory Isuzu joint to the steering box, then had to use one Borgeson joint to go from the steering box to the rack.


----------



## 3onthetree

Make a new bracket to hold the steering column to the dash.


----------



## 3onthetree

Took the saddle tank from the side of the van and moved it to the rear. Had to relocate the sender to the side so it worked the same as the old one.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started on the wiring for the van this past weekend.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the gauges and swithes for the air ride installed in the dash.


----------



## 3onthetree

Started working on the brakes also. Had to section out a piece of frame to get the mount to sit in the right place.


----------



## 3onthetree

And this one if for you Rev...when I started this project, I was thinking the inline 6 was going back in, now that we have upgraded to a 5.0 motor, I am changing out the rear for a 9 inch. Took one apart this weekend and narrowed the housing, and sent the axles off to be shortened. Gonna go 4:56 with Trac Loc posi.

I used a low clearance 3 inch pipe cutter to cut the flanges off the rear end.


----------



## 3onthetree

Hooked up and plumbed the compressors to the tank, and wired them to a push pull switch on the dash.


----------



## 3onthetree

And you wont grow up to be big and strong unless you eat grilled cheese....


----------



## 3onthetree

Pulled some old trim off a front fender from a 1956 Desoto Firedome and mocked it up on the rear quarter. I might extend it more so it ends right behind the driver door.


----------



## 3onthetree

Built the exhaust system this past weekend. 2 Flowmasters. I will cut a hole in the side of the quarter panel for the exhaust tip.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is a few shots of what she is looking like. Starting to look like a car again. Has a steering wheel, lights, and a motor. Floor coming soon.

Motor and suspension from the front.









From the drivers side door.









Motor and dash from behind.









Air ride set up from behind.









Motor


----------



## goinlow

awesome work as always bro !


----------



## 3onthetree

Built some trim for the side of the van where the exhaust will come out. Used some sheet stainless and old exhaust tips.


----------



## 3onthetree

The back is done now, with the floor done and all the plumbing for the air ride done. Time to start on the interior. Started with black and white, then decided to go with Blue carpet. I havent changed it yet, but you will get the idea. I made patterns for the rear tubs and cut them out with a jig saw. Made flat panels for the 4 link cover.


----------



## 3onthetree




----------



## goinlow

Awesome work as always bro !!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Filled all the holes in the floor and the body, gas door, emblem holes.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the driveshaft built and painted.


----------



## bodyman1979

wow this van is gonna be badass...I love vans when they r done right....this van kinda reminds me of the vw...but good luck and keep motivated! cant what to see it on the ground with the wheels!


----------



## yuma64

Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks alot for the kind words. Time to start working on the front floor. This will take some time, along with the doghouse to cover the 302.

First we had to bend the one long piece for the floor to get the main structure in.

















Then we cut the holes for the brakes and the steering column.









Got the side panels built for the floor to cover up the 4 inch channel.

















Now working on the panels that will be under the seat and next to the front wheel tubs.









Working on the flare that will come up and meet the doghouse to cover the motor.


----------



## 3onthetree

The hump on the front part of the floor is done.

















Now we have to do the same for the rear section of floor just behind the motor.


----------



## 3onthetree

Now it is time to start thinking about the doghouse to cover the motor. Im gonna use parts from the original cover to try and keep that Econoline look.

We started by taking about 10 inches out of the original cover.









That left just enough to cover the fuel injection and the space between the radiator and the motor.


----------



## 3onthetree

Now for some sides. We are gonna make the doghouse swing open from the bottom so I can get to the water and oil easily.

We just tacked them to the floor to get an idea of height.

















Then welded the original top to the sides.


----------



## 3onthetree

And we did get it running. She still needs a final tune up with the computer, but she is alive!


----------



## Lunas64

Awesome work!


----------



## 3onthetree

Lunas64 said:


> Awesome work!


Thanks very much for the kind words and what a great compliment coming from you was turned out some great cars.


----------



## 3onthetree

Spent some time getting the air ride all hooked up and working on gauges and switches on the dash. I detailed and polished all the factory switches for the headlights wipers and ignition. Then I took a normal push pull switch from the auto parts store and mounted it next to the ignition to look like a factory switch. It will control the two compressors. I took an original wiper knob and filled the end with epoxy and then drilled and tapped it to screw one the end of the push pull switch. Looks like a factory wiper switch that way. For the air ride switches I did the same thing. I took four wipers knobs and filled the hole in the back with epoxy, let it dry then drilled it just a few thousand smaller than the tip of a momentary switch that is used to lift the truck up and down. I then drilled out four factory heater bezels and put them behind the switches to really give them all that factory look.


----------



## 3onthetree

Just got the axles back from the shop having them shortened, put them back in the rear end with new gears to try it out. We put it on the ground to make sure everything is going to clear properly. Air ride all worked off the switches compressors worked off the pressure switch, and the motor is cooling and all seems plumbed. Down to just brakes. And a throttle cable and shifter cable from Lokar, and it should be ready to take for a spin.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the shifter and the throttle pedal installed.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got another panel built in the front of the doghouse that to the mold into the floor


----------



## homebrew

Great work!!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Well after a year of hard work here's the first trip around the block.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Well after a year of hard work here's the first trip around the block.


nice!


----------



## 3onthetree

Let the fun begin Rev.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Let the fun begin Rev.


drag the piss out of it


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> drag the piss out of it


Very soon brother you get a great video with sparks flying I just want to make sure I work all the bugs out first.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Very soon brother you get a great video with sparks flying I just want to make sure I work all the bugs out first.


gopro takes the best video


----------



## 3onthetree

REV. chuck said:


> gopro takes the best video


I spent all my money building the car now I don't have any money for the camera.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the new headlights installed with the parking light and turn signal built in. Finished sanding and polishing the bezel. Still have some detail work on the bezel but it is getting close.


----------



## 3onthetree

With still another two or three weeks before my custom seats get here, my buddy whipped this up today so I can drive it around town. 

maybe I should cancel the custom seats?!


----------



## 3onthetree

Started to form the back of the doghouse.


----------



## 3onthetree

Heater box and fresh air box are in.


----------



## vipera

Nice project!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grashopr

Awesome Build!! Where'd you source that IFS front end from if I may ask?


----------



## 61 econoline

Nice build! Great inspiration Ive stripped my grandpas old hot rod which had been sitting for the last twenty years. It's turning out to be more than bargained for but such is a build right? I'm in the middle of deciding whether or not to do the four link air bag low rider thang or leaf spring front and rear original/mod stance. Alot of work either way this is for sure. But looking at this I can see that a little more work can mean the world.


----------



## 61 econoline




----------

